# Cadence tires?



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

My new ride (Marinoni Vectra) came equipped with Cadence tires. Cadence is a Canadian company http://www.cadencetires.com , and apparently all new Marinoni's
come with them. But, I've never heard of Cadence, and am wondering if anyone else out there is familiar with, or has any experience with these tires?


----------



## power1369 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Cadence tires*

I have a local Marinoni dealer in town who sells Cadence tires and have used them for over 2 years now. Although they are not a "name" tire like Michelin or Continental, I can say that they perform as well and last as long as any tire I have ever owned in the last 15 years. I have had very few flats with them as well. I have absolutely no complaints with them and continue to use them for racing and training. I also notice you have the Kevlar version. I typically use those for racing only just to save a few dollars.

Regards,
power1369


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

piano said:



> My new ride (Marinoni Vectra) came equipped with Cadence tires. Cadence is a Canadian company http://www.cadencetires.com , and apparently all new Marinoni's
> come with them. But, I've never heard of Cadence, and am wondering if anyone else out there is familiar with, or has any experience with these tires?


On the Cadence website it shows the same address as Marinoni. Marinoni's housebrand tires maybe? I'll check with Luc when he ships my new track frame.


----------

